# My New 2014 Outback 210Rs



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got it last friday!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback! Much fun awaits!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

We love our 210rs. Have had it since 2009 and taken it all over the East coast.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats, now time to get it loaded and get out there. Enjoy.


----------

